# Time to kick ass and chew bubble gum and im all out of gum



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi all i have a journal on a few other sites so thought id start one here to.

A little bit of a back history:

Iv been training since i was 16 but that was mainly all round fitness as i was in the Armed Forces i started weightlifting when i was 22 but with no real direction and very few leg days lol i done that for about a year then life took over and couldnt really afford to train so had a 2 year break and started up again when i was 25 after about 4 months i entered my first strongman comp were i placed 5th. Iv entered 2 other comps since but wont be competing again this year trying to clear a re-occurring hip and knee injury. My goal next year is to enter the southern qualifier for England.

*Comp History:*

MuscleInc Strongman Summerslam (Novice) - 5th

Royal Counties Festival of Strength (Novice) - 1st

Kents Strongest Man (Novice) - 5th

*Best Gym Lifts:*

Bench Press - 200kg






Deadlift - 300kg






Squat - 190kg X 2 (This was done before my knee and hip my biggest squat is 220kg)






Overhead:

Strict - 105kg, Jerk - 140kg











Dumbell FTOH - 70kg


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Some nice weights in here mate!! There are a few strongmen on here so I am sure you will have some support!!

Good luck with it mate and hope the injury clears up soon.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Get in mate. Great videos and amazing strength! Will be following this for sure bud.

Fcuking proper power beard too! That helps with the lifts for certain lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 09/12/2013*

*CHEST*

*BENCH PRESS*

60kg X 10

100kg X 5

110kg X 1

120kg X 1

130kg X 1

140kg X 1

150kg X 1

160kg X 1

170kg X 1

100kg X 15

100kg X 15

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

60kg X 10

80kg X 5

100kg X 1

110kg X 1

120kg X 1

*130kg X 1 (PB)*

*140kg X FAIL*

***Just missed at the lock out***

*INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

25kg X 15

25kg X 15

25kg X 15

*INCLINE DUMBELL FLYES (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

10kg X 15

10kg X 15

*PEC DECK* 

15 Plates X 15

15 Plates X 15

Nothing special tonight just wanted to see were my benching was at after not going heavy for a few weeks. Was surprised at the incline because i havent been doing it with a bar or going heavy. Also weighed myself and in the space of a month with poor nutrition and lack of training iv dropped from 21st 10lbs to 20st 12lbs.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 10/12/2013*

*LEGS / SHOULDERS *

*SQUAT*

60kg X 5

80kg X 3

100kg X 1

Boom cant ****ing believe it my knee felt fine no pain what so ever but my hip decides it doesnt want to play again, well not exactly my hip but the upper half of my leg going through to my lower stomach. Spat my dummy out big time i cant catch a break when it comes to squatting. After about 10 minutes put my dummy in and decided to do shoulders instead.

*SHOULDERS*

*STRICT PRESS*

60kg X 5

60kg X 5

70kg X 3

80kg X 1

90kg X 1

100kg X 1

*110kg X FAIL*

***Just missed at lock out again***

*POWER CLEANS*

60kg X 2

70kg X 2

80kg X 2

90kg X 2 With a press each rep

100kg X 2 With a press each rep

110kg X 2 With a press each rep

*BARBELL SHRUGS* 

100kg X 20

100kg X 20

*DUMBELL FRONT RAISES*

10kg X 10

*DUMBELL SIDE RAISES*

10kg X 10

Surprised again about my pressing dont think i have the same rep range on the heavier sets but not far away on the 110kg strict.

I wont be squatting until January now but i will still work legs with leg press, curls, extensions etc and will try this again on Friday.

Means i wont have hit this years goal for squatting 250kg will happen next year though.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Good stuff will be following.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 11/12/2013*

*REST & RECOVERY*

Hip is to sore today if i move to quickly it sends a sharp shooting pain through it so going to rest, foam roll and stretch tonight and hopefully tomorrow i can get to the gym and do some back minus the deadlifting.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

After a good 2-3 week break to let injuries heal tomorrow will be time to get back into the gym and get the hard work underway for this years goals.

My hip and knee feel good but will be building my squat up slowly making sure my technique is spot on.

* 2014 GOALS: *

*BENCH PRESS:* 200kg (Paused) - 220kg (TnG)

*DEADLIFT:* 330kg - 340kg

*SQUAT:* 240kg - 250kg

*OVERHEAD:* 120kg (Strict) - 150kg + (Jerk/Push Press)

And start doing more event training


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 30TH DECEMBER 2013*
​


*SHOULDERS*
​
*STRICT PRESS (Every rep paused)*

60kg X 6

60kg X 6

60kg X 6

60kg X 6

70kg X 4

70kg X 4

80kg X 2

80kg X 2

*SEATED DUMBELL PRESS (Weight Each Hand)*

25kg X 12

25kg X 12

25kg X 12

*DUMBELL SIDE RAISES (Weight Each Hand)*

10kg X 12

10kg X 12

10kg X 12

*DUMBELL FRONT RAISES (Weight Each Hand)*

10kg X 12

10kg X 12

10kg X 12

*BENT OVER DUMBELL SIDE RAISES (Weight Each Hand)*

10kg X 12

10kg X 12

10kg X 12



*ARMS*
​
*CROSS BODY DUMBELL HAMMER CURLS (Weight Each Hand)*

15kg X 15

15kg X 15

15kg X 15

*EZ-BAR CURLS*

30kg X 15

30kg X 15

30kg X 15

*ROPE PULL DOWNS*

5 Plates X 15

5 Plates X 15

5 Plates X 15

*SKULL CRUSHERS (EZ-BAR)*

30kg X 15

30kg X 15

30kg X 15

Nothing to massive tonight slowly easing myself back into it with a slow steady build up, made a slight mistake with the seated dumbell press and now have a dead leg lol.

Weighed myself tonight and shocked myself and weighed in at 20 stone thats just over a stone lost in 3 weeks but i have kept it relatively clean. Going to add the weight back on but slowly dont want any unhealthy weight.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 31ST DECEMBER 2013*
​


*LEGS / CHEST*
​
*FRONT SQUATS*

60kg X 10

80kg X 3

80kg X 3

80kg X 3

80kg X 3

80kg X 3

80kg X 3

80kg X 3

80kg X 3



*CHEST*
​
*BENCH PRESS*

60kg X 10

80kg X 5

100kg X 1 (Paused)

120kg X 1 (Paused)

140kg X 1 (Paused)

160kg X 1 (Paused)



*ARMS*
​
*CROSS BODY DUMBELL HAMMER CURLS*

15kg X 15

15kg X 15

15kg X 15

*EZ-BAR CURL*

30kg X 15

30kg X 15

30kg X 15

*ROPE PULL DOWNS*

5 Plates X 15

5 Plates X 15

5 Plates X 15

*DUMBELL SKULL CRUSHERS*

10kg X 15

10kg X 15

10kg X 15

Certainly noticing a decrease in strength from the weight loss the benching felt comfortable just a little unsteady if anything. The front squats felt good my knee and hip felt fine but were i stupidly dropped the 25kg dumbell on my leg yesterday it made the movement a little sore. Shoulders feel stiff and tender today which feels nice i havent had muscle ache for a long time lol. Looking forward to getting this week done then i can get my proper routine in place.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice lifts... and interesting choice of title lmao


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Duke Nukem


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> Nice lifts... and interesting choice of title lmao


lol its the title for all my logs on all the sites i use.

Cheers my gym sessions are being kept light for now had a good couple weeks off


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol its the title for all my logs on all the sites i use.
> 
> Cheers my gym sessions are being kept light for now had a good couple weeks off


Im like that. I use the same thing for pretty much everything. Freeby0 is my username for everything ive ever been on lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 03RD JANUARY 2014*
​


*RANDOM SESSION *
​
Didnt go into the gym with a plan tonight one of the young lads from work wanted to come for a training session so just done a little bit of every thing.

Noticed i got a slight pain in the top of my right shoulder it hurts slightly when i raise my arm to the front but not to the side hopefully its just a slight irritation and will clear over the weekend.

The proper routine starts Monday so looking forward to that


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY 6TH JANUARY 2014*
​


*SHOULDERS*
​
*STRICT PRESS*

50kg X 10

60kg X 6

60kg X 6

65kg X 6

65kg X 6

70kg X 4

70kg X 4

75kg X 4

75kg X 4

80kg X 2

80kg X 2

85kg X 2

85kg X 2

*DUMBELL SIDE RAISES (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

10kg X 15

10kg X 15

*BENT OVER DUMBELL SIDE RAISES (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

10kg X 15

10kg X 15



*ARMS*
​
*CROSS BODY DUMBELL HAMMER CURL (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

15kg X 15

15kg X 15

15kg X 15

*EZ-BAR CURL*

30kg X 15

30kg X 15

30kg X 15

*SKULL CRUSHERS (EZ-BAR)*

30kg X 15

30kg X 15

30kg X 15

*ROPE PULL DOWNS*

7 Plates X 15

7 Plates X 15

7 Plates X 15

Really struggling to put the weight back on i weighed my self and im at 19st 12lbs been over a year since iv been under 20st. The weight loss has seriously put a dent in my strength but kept the starting weight easy and going to build up slowly from there. Still cant raise my arm fully to the front without it causing pain but theres no real problem with pressing and side raises.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 07TH JANUARY 2014*
​


*LEGS*
​
*FRONT SQUATS*

Bar X Loads

60kg X 10

80kg X 6

80kg X 6

90kg X 6

90kg X 6

100kg X 4

100kg X 4

110kg X 4

110kg X 4

120kg X 2

120kg X 2

130kg X 2

130kg X 2



*BEAR COMPLEX*
​


*(1 REP = POWER CLEAN, FRONT SQUAT, PUSH PRESS, BACK SQUAT, PUSH PRESS)*
​
*ROUND 1:* 40kg X 7

**Had to stop there the back squats were causing a little bit of pain in my knee**



*ARMS*
​
*CROSS BODY DUMBELL HAMMER CURLS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

15kg X 15

15kg X 15

15kg X 15

*EZ-BAR CURLS*

30kg X 15

30kg X 15

30kg X 15

*CABLE PUSH DOWNS*

8 Plates X 15

8 Plates X 15

8 Plates X 15

**Only one exercise for triceps tonight want to save them for benching tomorrow**

Thats the first time iv squat over 100kg without there being any pain and my hip and knee felt good, iv only maxed out on front squats once and that was a long time ago and i managed 150kg. I dont know how back squatting will be on Friday got me a little worried feeling a little pain from the bear complex.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Morning Rehab session on my shoulders with some bands etc going to keep this up now. Hate learning the lesson the hard way lol but loads of stretching and rehab work will be done now.

My shoulder was a little stiff and tender when starting but after about 20 minutes it feels nice and relaxed.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 10TH JANUARY 2014*
​


*LEGS*
​
*SQUAT*

60kg X 10

80kg X 5

100kg X 1

120kg X 1

140kg X 1

160kg X 1

170kg X 1

*LEG PRESS*

200kg X 6

250kg X 6

300kg X 6

300kg X 6

300kg X 6

300kg X 6

*LEG EXTENSIONS*

Stack X 15

Stack X 15

Stack X 15

*LEG CURLS*

Stack X 15

Stack X 15

Stack X 15



*ARMS*
​
*CROSS BODY DUMBELL HAMMER CURLS*

20kg X 15

20kg X 15

*EZ-BAR CURL*

35kg X 15

35kg X 15

*CABLE PUSH DOWNS*

12 Plates X 15

12 Plates X 15

Really happy with how the session went tonight i think there maybe another 5kg in me on the squatting but it was a grinder. There was no pain in my knee or hip what so ever.

Thats the end of my first week back in the gym now iv got my numbers to work from which i dont think are to bad.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MONDAY - 13TH JANUARY 2014

SHOULDERS

STRICT PRESS

50kg X 10

60kg X 3

70kg X 3

80kg X 2

80kg X 2

80kg X 2

80kg X 2

80kg X 2

80kg X 2

60kg X 15

60kg X 15

SEATED DUMBELL PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)

30kg X 6

30kg X 6

30kg X 6

30kg X 6

30kg X 6

30kg X 6

20kg X 15

20kg X 15

DUMBELL SIDE RAISES (WEIGHT EACH HAND)

10kg X 15

10kg X 15

FACE PULLS

12 Plates X 15

12 Plates X 15

BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 20 STONE)

BW (+10kg) X 6

BW (+10kg) X 6

BW (+10kg) X 6

BW (+10kg) X 6

BW (+10kg) X 6

BW (+10kg) X 6

BW X 15

BW X 15

ARMS

CROSS BODY DUMBELL HAMMER CURLS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)

20kg X 15

20kg X 15

20kg X 15

EZ-BAR CURLS

35kg X 15

35kg X 15

35kg X 15

CABLE PUSH DOWNS

Stack X 15

Stack X 15

Stack X 15

Pressing still feels miles away from were it was but im sure ill get it back up and beyond were it was before. My shoulder still has a slight pain in it but its alot better than it was, but not going to push it to soon.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

TUESDAY - 14TH JANUARY 2014

LEGS

FRONT SQUATS

40kg X 10

60kg X 10

85kg X 3

97.5kg X 3

112.5kg X 2

112.5kg X 2

112.5kg X 2

112.5kg X 2

112.5kg X 2

112.5kg X 2

70kg X 15

70kg X 15

70kg X 15

LEG PRESS

200kg X 20

200kg X 20

200kg X 20

BW DIPS (BW = 20 STONE)

BW(+10kg) X 6

BW(+10kg) X 6

BW(+10kg) X 6

BW(+10kg) X 6

BW(+10kg) X 6

BW(+10kg) X 6

CROSS BODY DUMBELL HAMMER CURLS

20kg X 15

20kg X 15

20kg X 15

SKULL CRUSHERS

35kg X 15

35kg X 15

35kg X 15

EZ-BAR CURLS

35kg X 15

35kg X 15

35kg X 15

Again no pain in squats which was good and my lunch almost made an appearance a few times lol but got through the session. Enjoying the new routine so far even though its still early days but the combination of weight which are all percentages and the reps after feel good.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

WEDNESDAY 15TH JANUARY 2014

CHEST

BENCH PRESS

60kg X 10

80kg X 10

107.5kg X 3

125kg X 3

140kg X 2 (Paused)

140kg X 2 (Paused)

140kg X 2 (Paused)

140kg X 2 (Paused)

140kg X 2 (Paused)

140kg X 2 (Paused)

100kg X 15 (Wide Grip)

100kg X 15 (Wide Grip)

100kg X 15 (Wide Grip)

INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)

30kg X 6

30kg X 6

30kg X 6

30kg X 6

30kg X 6

30kg X 6

20kg X 15

20kg X 15

20kg X 15

PEC DECK

10 Plates X 15

10 Plates X 15

10 Plates X 15

INCLINE CABLE FLYES

3 Plates X 15

3 Plates X 15

3 Plates X 15

CROSS BODY DUMBELL HAMMER CURLS

20kg X 15

20kg X 15

20kg X 15

EZ-BAR CURL

40kg X 15

40kg X 15

40kg X 15

CABLE PUSH DOWNS

8 Plates X 15

8 Plates X 15

8 Plates X 15

My chest is fried now i had nothing left lol. The weights used on the bench press were percentages from my 180kg paused. I aired more on the side of caution with the assistance stuff as it was hitting my shoulder slightly.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

THURSDAY - 16TH JANUARY 2014

BACK

DEADLIFT

80kg X 10

130kg X 10

150kg X 3 (60% of 250kg)

175kg X 3 (70% of 250kg)

200kg X 2 (80% of 250kg)

200kg X 2

200kg X 2

200kg X 2

200kg X 2

200kg X 2

140kg X 15

140kg X 15

140kg X 15

BENT OVER ROWS

100kg X 15

100kg X 15

100kg X 15

WIDE GRIP PULL DOWNS

8 Plates X 15

8 Plates X 15

8 Plates X 15

HIGH DUMBELL ROWS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)

25kg X 15

25kg X 15

25kg X 15

REVERSE PEC DECK

8 Plates X 15

8 Plates X 15

8 Plates X 15

CROSS BODY DUMBELL HAMMER CURLS

22.5kg X 15

22.5kg X 15

22.5kg X 15

CABLE PUSH DOWNS

10 Plates X 15

10 Plates X 15

10 Plates X 15

EZ-BAR CURLS

40kg X 15

40kg X 15

40kg X 15

SKULL CRUSHERS (EZ-BAR)

40kg X 15

40kg X 15

40kg X 15

Was contemplating doing the Ortmayer routine but decided to go from my original routine instead. The numbers in my routine are based on a 250kg max.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MONDAY - 20TH JANUARY 2014

SHOULDERS

STRICT PRESS

60kg X 4 (Increased by 1 rep)

70kg X 4 (Increased by 1 rep)

80kg X 3 (Increased by 1 rep)

80kg X 3

80kg X 3

80kg X 3

80kg X 3

80kg X 3

62.5kg X 15 (Increased by 2.5kg)

62.5kg X 15

SEATED DUMBELL PRESS

32.5kg X 6 (Increased by 2.5kg)

32.5kg X 6

32.5kg X 6

32.5kg X 6

32.5kg X 6

32.5kg X 6

22.5kg X 15 (Increased by 2.5kg)

22.5kg X 15

DUMBELL SIDE RAISES

12.5kg X 15

12.5kg X 15

BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 20 STONE)

BW x 15

BW X 15

CROSS BODY DUMBELL HAMMER CURL

25kg X 15

25kg X 15

25kg X 15

21'S

35kg X 21

35kg X 21

35kg X 21

CABLE PUSH DOWNS

8 Plates X 15

8 Plates X 15

8 Plates X 15

SKULL CRUSHERS SUPER SET WITH CGBP

35kg X 15 super set 35kg X 15

35kg X 15 super set 35kg X 15

35kg X 15 super set 35kg X 15

The weight is getting lighter the only problem was my lower back the knee shot from my lass has made it a little tender lol. My shoulder is still giving me a little grief, benching might be out on Thursday.


----------

